# Ariens White



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Im fairly new to working on the older Ariens blowers. But I am now hooked, thanks to you guys. Well after selling off my (Puprle Pumpkin) yea i named my snowblower. I decided to pick up another 8/32. I want to know what is the correct shade or color code of white for the wheels, dash,and engine. All machines that I've seen in person appears to be an off white, cream color or is it suppose to be pure white. Oh yea thanks to Jackmels for the tall chute.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Guilateen, I am not sure what the exact color from Ariens is called, but I have been using Krylon Dover white for a few years and it is a really good match. I've painted the nameplate, (which is flat steel on mine, not tin), axle hubs, and fuel shut off and they came out almost a perfect match. I usually use super fine steel wool between coats and hit them with a clear coat to protect the paint too. The paint itself goes on easy and dries super fast too. And you blower looks awesome by the way, love that tall chute!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Ray. This will be my second snow blower im refurbishing. The first one I had to cut some corners due to time restraint.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad I could help; the Chute Looks Good! Let us know Your Thoughts on the Upgrade after you get to use it...


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

So now that the (semi-) easy question has been answered, here's the hard one: what do you hardcore restorers do with the chromed parts like handlebars?

Is it practical/affordable to get them rechromed?


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

It's definitely alot better at distance and accuracy. C'mon Jack I had that thing bolted on there that same night. Although it wasnt powder but what a like to call glass snow,it was throwing it in a long steady steam. It is not like the short chute puke. Thats without an impeller kit and any paint ot lube in the chute. Im going to rethink the engine upgrade after I go through the whole machine. After doing some research I think the hm80 will perform just enough. Supposedly it puts out 12.5 torque from 34.50 to 3600 rpm. Although an amp output would be a nice addition there's ways around that.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

ELaw said:


> So now that the (semi-) easy question has been answered, here's the hard one: what do you hardcore restorers do with the chromed parts like handlebars?
> 
> Is it practical/affordable to get them rechromed?


While I can't speak from actual experience, I have read that people have had great success with rubbing the chrome with balled-up Aluminum foil. Worth a try !


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> While I can't speak from actual experience, I have read that people have had great success with rubbing the chrome with balled-up Aluminum foil. Worth a try !


I will be trying that method. If it doesn't work well enough paint it is. Unless I find a good set reasonably priced. Ive also done green scotch pad and oil to clean it up. Mine has very little surface rust and no chrome chipping off.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

+ 1 on the aluminum foil. I didn't believe myself when I first heard it but it worked great!


----------

